# 2004 obdII plug won't link



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in CA. I got this 2004 Sentra from a Nissan dealer 18 months ago. A few months after I had it, it developed a starting problem. I was able to use an Actron scanner to read the check engine code for the crankshaft sensor. I replaced the crankshaft sensor and the car has been running great ever since. After doing the repair, I erased the code using the Actron (this is about 9 months ago). I recently went to smog the car and they said they cannot read the obd from the plug and therefore cannot smog the car. The Actron is also now saying link error. I looked up the very specific drive cycle instructions on BAR and followed those as best I could yesterday with no joy afterward. 
Since the original code read and subsequent repair went off without a hitch, I'm baffled as to why the obd stopped working. 
Is there a way I can use the Actron device to reactivate the code reads? (couldn't do it with the instructions I have). Or any other advice?
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like you have a communication issue. Check all your fuses just to be safe. If those are good, you'll need to follow the service manual procedure for no communication to the ECM. You'll want to check for "U" codes if your scantool has that capability.


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

The red power wire in the obd plug is showing 27 volts???


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

OOPS, it's showing 12.4. But only 3 of the 8 wires to the connector are showing voltage. Probably have to take it in. Bummer!


----------

